# HTML Wunschbutton



## perle93 (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

ich möchte gerne mittels html oder auch Flash einen Button entwickeln der dem User ein Fenster öffnet und dort eine Farbe angibt, eine Grösse, eine Emailadresse der Person, die es bekommen soll und einen direkten Link auf die Seite von wo aus es verschickt wurde.

Ich arbeite an einer Internetseite die bei wix.com gebaut wird und dort lassen sich keine php Geschichten einbauen.


Gibt es so etwas? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## sheel (5. Januar 2014)

Hi

Falls ich das richtig verstanden habe:
Nein, geht nicht.
Mails schicken (ohne den User selbst im Mailclient herumändern zu lassen)
geht nur mit einer serverseitigen Sprache.


----------



## perle93 (5. Januar 2014)

was bedeutet das? mir wurde dort ein App vorgeschlagen, die haben so etwas aber auch nicht...

und es ist egal ob Flash oder html?

Danke


----------



## sheel (5. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung was du meinst, vor lauter EM-Strahlung funktioniert meine Kristallkugel grad nicht.

Und Flash bitte sofort vergessen.


----------



## perle93 (6. Januar 2014)

das kann ja fast nicht sein, das man heutzutage das noch nicht hinbekommt…
ich muss das Problem lösen…. arg.

danke


----------



## sheel (6. Januar 2014)

Was würdest du sagen, wenn irgendeine von dir besuchte Seite unter deiner Mailadresse
Mails verschickt (die womöglich auch noch inhaltsmäßig strafbar sind)?
Das soll nicht gehn, ganz egal, wie sehr sich die Technologie weiterentwickelt.

Nutzer von Gratishostern haben eben nichts anderes zu erwarten,
als Einschränkungen, nochmal Einschränkungen, und Werbung.
...


----------



## perle93 (8. Januar 2014)

man kann dort nichts schreiben, sondern nur Sachen auswählen, was anderes ist das weiter empfehlen von webseiten auch nicht…

aber auch schon eine Lösung gefunden,

danke


----------



## sheel (8. Januar 2014)

Und die wäre...?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Januar 2014)

Hi,
mich beschleicht das Gefühl das sheel udn ich auch nicht richtig verstanden haben was du eigentlich genau mit dem Button machen willst.

Grüße


----------



## jeipack (9. Januar 2014)

Wenn Serverseitig nichts geht, musst du einen externen Dienst verwenden:
https://medium.com/design-startups/b53319616782



> aber auch schon eine Lösung gefunden,


Solche Sätze sind unhöflich, Wenn du schon eine Lösung für ein "unlösbares" Problem gefunden hast, dann teile diese mit den Leuten die dir versuchen zu helfen.


----------



## P3lusa (9. Januar 2014)

hay, das geht Button wo sich eine mailaddy steckt.

<body>

<p><a href="mailto:mailaddy@gmx.de">
<img border="0" src="Button" width="206" height="100"></a></p>

</body>

</html>

dann kann man doch da auch noch anders angeben.. 

#p#


----------



## sheel (9. Januar 2014)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Mails schicken *(ohne den User selbst im Mailclient herumändern zu lassen)*
> geht nur mit einer serverseitigen Sprache.


Bitte lesen.

Damit jemand mit seinem eigenen Mailprogramm mit seiner eigenen Mailadresse
Mails mit eigenem Inhalt schickt braucht keiner eine fremde Webseite.

Und bitte die Netiquette etc. beachten.


----------



## perle93 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auf wufoo.com mir eine Form erstellt und als einen Button gemacht der mir eigentlich persönlich eine Quittung oder sonstiges erstellt, wenn ich oben aber drüber schreibe das es zu einem Freund gesendet wird, bekommt er die Mail. 

Ich habe einfach das System etwas umgenutzt. ;-)

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## ComFreek (9. Januar 2014)

jeipack hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Serverseitig nichts geht, musst du einen externen Dienst verwenden:
> https://medium.com/design-startups/b53319616782


Nur als kleine Anmerkung: dies erfordert einen aktuellen Browser, ansonsten kann man aufgrund der Content-Security-Policy keine AJAX-Anfragen an externe Domains senden. Dies erlaubt nur CORS.


----------

